# stuck in high



## brianmcc23 (Sep 28, 2009)

My buudy has a Can am 400 Outlander which is stuck in high gear and wont come out. Any suggestions??????


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds like the transmission gave up on you! Time to pull it apart. Have you tried to shift it without the engine runing and rocking it back and forth?


----------



## brianmcc23 (Sep 28, 2009)

He took it to the dealer and the bonehead didnt have any fluid in the case. They seem to think it will be ok. Time will tell. Went straight to my Brute and looked at mine before I called him a dummy. lol

thanks


----------

